# Interesting Question on Recovery!!



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

I often tell my father that It would be nice if I knew when this DP was going to be gone .... just knowing if it were say 6 more months, then I at least could have something to shoot for and would be energized to carry on! But then after giving it some more thought recently I wondered if I really would want to know this???

Here is the Question: If you could pay $1000 to be able to see into the future and most of all find out when this DP will be out of your life would you do it???

On one side of the coin if you found out it was only 1 year out , you would be so happy and find it no problem to endure the next 365 days...

But the other side of the coin you might find out that your looking at 15 years!! And this obviously would be hard to take and just kill your motivation to keep up the fight and your hope to get back to normal...

So would you rather Know or Not??????????

Of coarse we actually cant do this but alot of you have already done so in your minds!

Think about this???

Please lets get some responses here!

Here is one to start? Since we cant see the future then don?t try to waste valuable energy and time wondering when this DP is going to be out of our lives, thus increasing our anxiety even more! Don't feed the DP with fear of wondering when you will get better, starve it by living life to the best of you ability right now and nothing less! Live in the present and don't worry about the future, what will be will be.

Food for thought?

Scott

P.S What I?m trying to get at here is that alot of people with this DP have read as I have cases of others that have had this condition for a very long time ( which I truly sympathize with ) and I feel that a lot of us have come up with the worst case scenario in our minds to when this will leave us and this is not healthy thinking and can hurt the recovery process. We must believe that recovery attainable, and most of all that it is right around the corner!

Keep on pushing ahead... Get your second wind ! Do whatever it takes! It will be worth it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

I for one would pay to know when my DP would end if it were possible.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

knowing when it will go away isn't even the question for me. dealing with it day by day gives me enough gratification. i wouldn't want to spend possibly years of my life knowing that i just wasn't going to get better till that marked date. if i play the waiting game any longer, i'm gonna waste my life away. soooooo i'm off to live life and it feels great  
but i still like coming here because you people all give me support, even in the hours of the day that we're not talking because i know that i can come home at the end of the day (or whenever) and come together with people that are remarkably enduring the same thing that i am.

that really doesn't have much to do with the question, sorry. i just felt this and wanted to share it somewhere.
but to answer it, no i wouldn't want to know.


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

peachyderanged,

Thats exactly what is was getting at... I think this is an interesting question and it has to have weighed in everyones mind at some point. After I gave this question more thought I too came to the conclusion that I would rather not know and continue to take it on day by day and at least in the back of my mind I could hold out hope that Recovery will happen when the time is right for me. I feel my recovery will happen when I am better able to manage my anxiety and Stress... And yes I too find it comforting comming here and I don't think visiting this site holds us back from recovering as some feel it does. Its good to unload which is healthy and if you can learn something that you can use to your advantage then even better. And most of all its nice to be able to talk with others who can relate to what we are going through.

Scott

P.S You have a great attitude! Thats the way you must aproach this condition. Live life to the fullest we must!!


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Come on guys!

How about some responses... It is an interesting question don't you think? What are your thoughts???

Would it ease your mind or make things worse?

How do you deal with the unknown?

I know we all strugle with the question WHEN is this going to be over with...

Tell us how you deal with this thought and what keeps you striving for your goal of recovering and how...

The more we open up the better we will feel! Share your thoughts with us.

Scott


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

I dont need to know, even though i have dp iknow i have full health and that it will go away, it takes the.... hmmm.... "reward" factor out if u know when it goes?

What I mean is to truly endure this thing, and survive it and become dp free, would be the greatest reward. i think accepting it is the biggest achievement, I really do.

Robs x


----------



## recover (Aug 9, 2008)

If I should pay even $10000, I would do that. I am not sure, it is very difficult if you look at when you will be completely out of it. It started at 14 for me and is on at 30 after 16 years. But I am over the going crazy phases, and self check phases. The key is to accept, then it does not hurt us as much as it would otherwise. I can only empathize with those in the beginning of this journey and wondering when this will all be over. Honestly, it is upto us.

I am typing a big document to post in recovery, an organzied thought, but am way too busy at work to do it. My honest opinion is if we give DP importance, it will take us down and thats what most of us do.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

id just pay the money to make it go away :lol:


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Acceptance is the most important part ! You are 100% right on Robsy...

With acceptance we are better able to go on and live life intead of being weighted down by this DP, and most of all with acceptance comes hope and a certain confidence that we will get out from under this condition.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

I'd rather not know then I can keep hoping tomorrow is the day the last of my DR lifts completely.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

> "Think about this???
> 
> Please lets get some responses here!"


Don't f-cking tell me what to do or I will come to Atlanta and render you concussed as well as dped.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Mark said:


> > "Think about this???
> >
> > Please lets get some responses here!"
> 
> ...


That was just to scare Erin.

I don't like saying how long I have had it because I don't want to scare anyone (except Erin) and because people call me a mental midget and say I am not trying hard enough..


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Yikes! I had to go back and read what I had written, as I would never want to offend anybody...

I do think people get freaked out which is a normal response, when they hear how long some people have had it. I know that was my case last year when I was still trying to figure out what I was dealing with. It really does not bother me as much anymore to hear the lengths of time people have had it, because it?s all a matter of perspective. I actually gain a lot of strength from these posts as well, for these people are great motivators to all of us! For if someone has made it X amount of years then I can continue to tough it out, for I have only had this for just over a year! It?s all in how one looks at things. Is the glass half empty or half full I suppose. I have learned to accept my situation alot better than back then. But I will say that everyone no matter how long they have had this DP still wonders when it will end, it?s a natural response. I know I still struggle with it myself, but I am getting better as time goes by, the sooner we can stop asking ourselves this question the better. There is no denying it? it is difficult just to get through a day of this crap, and in return it can really test ones resolve and thus forcing us to ask ourselves the question, how much longer can this keep going on for and when will this end? But it is essential to not get caught up on this thought because it really does more harm than good. At the same time we still must keep the faith and know that when the time is right we will recover from all of this and that time is going to be different for everyone.

Scott


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes, well, knowing how long people have lasted is a double edged sword..I think.


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

I supose the trick to making it through this is that one must build upon their strength with each day that goes on by with this DP and not go in the other direction... I think the first year must be the hardest by far. That would make sense! Perhaps ones coping skills grow in time and hopefully so does ones patience too. Im trying so hard to get over the hump right now, and its not helping one bit that my sleep is a disaster right now. My mindset is strong and I am confident that I will beat this crap, but its the everday assult that really tests what your made of!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah man i feel like a warrior everyday that i get through that the dp doesn't knock me down. 
when it gets hard for me is when i compare myself to other people and i see them going out there and doing remarkable things and i don't have much to say about myself. i feel terrible about myself like i can't do anything but then i realize that getting through this is a feat in itself. i've never really thought about it as a hindering factor until recently (which may not be the best mindset) but i'm excited to see what i can accomplish with it. maybe it will make me less hard on myself.

you should all be proud of yourselves. accept. accept accept. i can't say it enough. accept where you are at right now and accept the person you are.

and i think if you're having a bad dp day, if you simply cannot pull yourself out, give yourself a break and realize there are more days to come. you have to expect those dp days every once in a while so welcome them as a break, as much as you may not like it.

yea


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

You should read what this guy has to say.
viewtopic.php?f=27&t=16340

I agree peachyderanged. 
If you make yourself a hero in you own mind then everything you accomplish gives you more strength.


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi "Sweetypie"

Ive read your posts and I am glad you have made such progress!! You say you still feel foggy though... For me that all I really have had from this DP is a foggy feeling or spaced out... other than that Im not too bad compared to others, but its still enough to ruin my day! Just keep remembering how far you have come and know that you are just that much closer now! We will do it, we just have to be patient for the time being. Remenber the saying .... Good things come to those who wait!!

Scott


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

> Hi Sweetypie!


You should use quotes. I am so vain I probably think your sweet pie is about me


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

peachyderanged ! What?s up?

Yes! There is that element of feeling held back for me too! But I keep telling myself... Just give it time and all will be good! In the meantime take baby steps, reach out and do just a little more than the day or week before. You will build upon that and gain confidence in return which will get you even further the next time around.

I?m still a work in progress myself, I know that I need to push myself as much as I can or else!

Its hard doing things in this state but it can be done and the funny thing is once you get the ball rolling the momentum takes care of the rest. This DP always makes things seem harder than it really is , I?m starting to figure this out. DP is a bit of a coward if you challenge it, it will tend to back down. Its like the bully at school, he or she seems so big and bad but if you take a stance and stand up to then all of a sudden there not so big and bad anymore! You follow me...

We can?t let this DP push us around, we have to stand up to it!

Scott


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Mark, your sooo crazy man!!

P.S I have not forgotten about facebbook... I will get busy this weekend!


----------



## creativedp (May 15, 2007)

*DP and Inner Terror*

I think dp has a lot to do with inner repressed fear which appears to be something terrible to the mind. It may be a terror of society, terror of sin, terror of pleasure, terror of success, terror of parents.....anything. Once cut off from consciousness they continue to create trouble.

*If you say that you are not aware of your self in effect you are saying that "I am not aware of my feelings, I'm not aware of my bodily sensation". *

Repressed terror of bodily feelings and emotions is the unsurmountable obstacle between the self and its body. Once you can comfortably accept your feelings and emotions and also the bodily sensations without guilt or obsessions you are on the road to recovery. This has been my experiece.  Good Luck.


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

I think I follow what you are saying...

Really what you are saying is anxiety is the inner terror... Yes! if we are anxoius( fearfull ) over anything in life to the point that it starts to consume us,then it would be contributing factor for sure and DP is a everday thing and no doubt it can consume our thoughts constantly. This makes it that much harder and that being the case is why we must take this ona day at a time, which takes the pressure off a bit. Instead of looking to far ahead. You have to let go! and not let this crap beat you up...

We all can be terrorized by this DP for the most part if we let it! Today I was a bit down from it and went on a 4 mile walk to breakup the assault, which helped out quite a bit.

Scott


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

how can you accept it? there is nthing forme to accept i am jut assaulted by horrific feelings and thoughts 24/7, how can u accept fear and hopelessness?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Well i dont wanna know when my dp/dr goes away (lucky that wont be possible) But if it could and i hear that i would have it al my live it would be a good reasons to kill myself immediately.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

dancingwobbler said:


> how can you accept it? there is nthing forme to accept i am jut assaulted by horrific feelings and thoughts 24/7, how can u accept fear and hopelessness?


i'm not sure. we may be crazy people for doing it but i think people get to a point where they are so fed up, that they are no longer doing anything for the good of themselves and they knew they have to make a choice. i think a lot of people hit that in life and realize they can't go on the way they are. i don't exactly accept the hopelessness. i realize there are days when i think nothing will pull me out but somehow there's one shed of hope that always hangs on after a bad night, one tiny special light, that keeps me going each day and it surprises me how much it does for me. find that shed of hope. please. seek solace in the fact that we are coping with this. everyday, what you are doing is coping. i bet you put up a good fight anyhow, so keep it up.


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

How do we accept it?

Its not easy, but the sooner one can then they would be a step closer to recovery..

The way I see it... I fought it all last year and I took steps backwards, now this year and mainly the lst 4-5 months I have pretty much accepted the DP and by doing so Im not putting the pressure on myself anymore. If you can accept the feelings even more and just roll with them I think that will help break the cycle that is so hard to get out of and so important if we are to recover!

I don?t enjoy this crap but I know I can't fight with it anymore.

I bought the book several months ago " overcoming DP and the feelings of unreality" and this book pretty much states acceptance as being the key to getting out of all of this.

Believe me I hate feeling so Spaced out as I do, but I?m trying to just roll with it and most of all I don?t let that feeling get me worked up! This is what makes it so hard... Its a battle with our own minds but we do have the upper hand! Just start to practice staying Calm and Relaxed and make peace with your DP and the feelings most of all.

It can be done!

It must be done!!

We are being tested, we are being challenged and we just have to do whatever it may take to Recover!!!

I?m not going to let this condition get the best of me ever again!!!!

So do the same and take a stance! Know you can do whatever you put your mind too!!!!!

It will take a little time and some practice but it going to be worth it....

Im putting the work in all areas in my life right now! This is a full time job for me and I may not be getting paid for my work right now but it coming soon and I cant wait when that Payday comes!!!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Well said.

It is not defeat. It?s concurring it.


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Mark!!!

You sure look like your felling better!! You look so rested too.... Wait a minute!!! What did you do to Peachy?? :shock: :shock: :shock:

You are a Nut Man! :lol:

Whats next?

I can't wait!!

P.S If I pull up Peachy does she have your profile?


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

dancingwobbler,

I was right there last year!!

Right where you are at! You just have to change the way your thinking about all of this.... The Key word is THINKING !

Change your thoughts and change your life! This applies to Anxiety Depression and even this DP...

This DP if you let it will take hold of your mind and dictate how you preserve things and most of all interpret what?s going on around you...

You have not change just your perception has... You have to look past all of those feelings and you will see that you are still here as you were before this DP.

It will take time but you can do it!!

Just don?t feed the DP with fear and even more anxiety you will only make things worse!

As I said I too let this crap get the best of me and believe me in was not a fun experience, but I?m better from going through it and now I have a better understanding of this condition and I am more confident than ever that I will be back to my old self in the not to distant future!!

Stay Positive and keep track of what you are thinking and step in when your thoughts are going in the wrong direction and start to dispute them right on the spot, do not wait!

You are going to be fine!

Scott


----------



## Huoliuhi (Sep 18, 2008)

just my two cents
bump


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

WeSuckYoungBlood said:


> ive thought about it, and if i knew i would have to live another 15 years with it, or lets say 30 years, id off myself on the spot. i know its a bit extreme, but every moment living in this state of mind is just an enormous waste of time, and taking up my entire 20's or 30's is enoguh for me to want to kill myself.


Well i feel the same way but luckly whe can not prodict the future.


----------

